# Weak struts. Any suggestions?



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

I went to have my tires realigned, balanced, and rotated and was told I have weak struts.
Any ideas on what to do? Places to buy, prices, aftermarket options, anything? Ive never looked for struts before. They have never been on my list.


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

2" drop?What did you drop with?Read the stickies up top and be prepared to spend some money either way.Reason I am saying this because I dont think any strut is going to be able to handle a 2" drop on a B14.But you will read all about it up top.


----------



## Uni (May 25, 2004)

LethalAudio said:


> I went to have my tires realigned, balanced, and rotated and was told I have weak struts.
> Any ideas on what to do? Places to buy, prices, aftermarket options, anything? Ive never looked for struts before. They have never been on my list.


Waddup Lethal..

My name is Uni

I recommend that you look into a company called Motivational Engineering.. they're at www.motivational.net

They have the best struts for our cars, the best struts ever!

Check the website out for prices.

If safety and performance and looks is what you want then this is the only place you should look.

Fa sho


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

yea, i was looking at them a little while ago. ill go with their shorter struts. 235 dont sound too bad.


----------



## Uni (May 25, 2004)

LethalAudio said:


> yea, i was looking at them a little while ago. ill go with their shorter struts. 235 dont sound too bad.


It's 235 for the fronts each, and for the rears it's less.. so each one don't cost that much..

Keep in mind also that if you want to properly set up your suspension you'll need a set of their rear strut mounts (which motivational engineering sells exclusively) and some Koni bumpstops (ME sells those also)

Fa sho


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

if you have a 2" drop, you should get the shorten struts.. or kyb agx's.. the agxs might suffice, but the motivational setup would be optimum


----------



## Uni (May 25, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> if you have a 2" drop, you should get the shorten struts.. or kyb agx's.. the agxs might suffice, but the motivational setup would be optimum


Hey Lemon, you kick ass, thanks for your help


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

shortened is definetly the way to go.The AGXs wouldnt be able to handle the springs I dont think.That is why mentioned spending money those shortened struts are costly.Look up johnand in the forums he has a great writeup on making your own shortened struts.Also there is a guy on the SR forums that does other peoples for a small fee and core charge.


----------



## Uni (May 25, 2004)

danifilth said:


> shortened is definetly the way to go.The AGXs wouldnt be able to handle the springs I dont think.That is why mentioned spending money those shortened struts are costly.Look up johnand in the forums he has a great writeup on making your own shortened struts.Also there is a guy on the SR forums that does other peoples for a small fee and core charge.


The money you "save" making your own shortened struts won't be worth it if you're inexperienced.. the amount of time you'd need to invest in it is a lot.. for 235.. the prce is right.. call or e-mail Mike Motivational Engineering..

Oh yea Daniflth i'm juz sayin don't think i'm flaring you or anything

Fa sho


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

Is this something that I can put off for a month or two? I can stand my ride getting worse and worse, cuz right now, im pushing my income cuz of my new system going in. But if its something that could jeopardize the car, I can put the system off for a few and jump on this right away if it is absolutely neccesarry.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

LethalAudio said:


> Is this something that I can put off for a month or two? I can stand my ride getting worse and worse, cuz right now, im pushing my income cuz of my new system going in. But if its something that could jeopardize the car, I can put the system off for a few and jump on this right away if it is absolutely neccesarry.


drove for 3 months with blown shocks.. its not good for your shock mounts though..


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

you could probably find some stockers in a partout somewhere for real cheap.


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

ill probably do that to get by till i get teh system in and get a good setup.


----------

